# Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?



## SoccerwolfJB (28. September 2015)

*Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Hey, ich wollte euch mal fragen was ihr so glaubt was so von Valve als nächstes kommt, also Vive und die Steam Machine wurden ja schon angekündigt und kommen ja auch bald.. Vielleicht könnte eins dazu kommen aber Hl3 wurde ja schon abgehackt mit Vive.

Naja jetzt ist eure Meinung gefragt.. 


Grüße 
Soccerwolf


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Irgendein eSport-Titel, bei dem mit Skins tonnenweise $$$ geschaufelt wird.


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (28. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Irgendein eSport-Titel, bei dem mit Skins tonnenweise $$$ geschaufelt wird.


Haha also sowas wie Csgo und Dota


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*



SoccerwolfJB schrieb:


> Haha also sowas wie Csgo und Dota



Yep, was anderes ist mir zu unrealistisch.

Das Valve von heute ist nicht mehr das von 2004.


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (28. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Yep, was anderes ist mir zu unrealistisch.
> 
> Das Valve von heute ist nicht mehr das von 2004.


Ich würde ja ein Half Life 3 sehr geil finden aber das wird wohl nichts mehr.. Die verdienen jetzt ihr Geld mit Steam und Dota etc. Wäre aber echt schade wenn sowas wie Portal, und Half life nicht mehr kommen würde


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Man kann ja so ein paar Entusiasten-Spiele wie HL3 machen und für den Rest gibt es ein paar Onlinespiele zur Querfinanzierung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Man wird es zu gegebener Zeit sehen was da kommt und was man davon will. Hl3 habe ich schon lange abgeschrieben und glaube auch nicht das ich es kaufen würde wenn es tatsächlich noch kommen würde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Die könnten vielleicht mal die alten Teile aufhübschen


----------



## IronAngel (29. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

für mich ist Valve überhaupt kein Spiele Entwickler mehr, sogar Blizzard bringt mehr Games heraus.


----------



## XeT (29. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Wenn Blizzard overwatch bringt kommt valve mit Team Dota Strike. Da es kein halflife 3 wird kann ich aber sagen: Nix weltbewegendes oder tolles. Geldregeneinheitsbrei


----------



## Kinguin (29. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Meine Prognose:
Eigentlich fehlt Valve nur noch ein F2P MMO ala World of Dota ( World of Steam) oder so,dann wäre das Trio komplett (F2P Shooter/Moba/MMO) 
Zurzeit beliebt sind ja auch ein Survival Sandbox Spiele,dann eben L4DZ oder so.
HL4 (3 kommt nicht) ist dann ein Reboot,ein OpenWorld Spiel ,weil wir davon noch nicht genug haben,welches sogar 1337 mal so groß ist wie Skyrim und mit Fokus auf Coop Gunplay.

Nein jetzt im Ernst,aktuell scheint da Valve keine Pläne zu haben,aber wer weiß,woran die im Geheimen arbeiten.
Mal so am Rande,falls dir Portal gefallen hat,kann ich Talos the Principle empfehlen,gefällt mir sogar besser.^^


----------



## Rolk (29. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Left 4 Dead 3 galt als so gut wie sicher. Nicht als nächstes, aber es soll wohl kommen.


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (29. September 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ein HL3 könnte mMn auch nie die Erwartungen erfüllen, die man an es stellt. Man würde ja nichts weniger erwarten, als das beste Spiel der Welt mit Ideen, die es zuvor noch nirgends gab.
> Die Spieler von HL2 müssten erst einmal wegsterben, um neutrale Bewertungen zu ermöglichen.


Mir würde es ja reichen wenn die Story ein richtiges Ende bekommt.. Aber hl3 wird zu heftig gehyped leider..


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Und schon wieder hat sich Valve einen Witz erlaubt und eine txt Datei mit dem Namen Hl3.txt in ein Dota 2 Update gepackt . Das ist richtiges Marketing


----------



## Porsche2000 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Bitte bringt Portal 3 raus mit ner richtig tollen Story und atmosphärischen Locations.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Wenn dann lieber was Neues und keine Fortsetzung von irgendwas


----------



## addicTix (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Generell würde ich mir ja schon ein Half-Life 3 wünschen, aber auf dem Trip wie Valve im Moment ist ( Kisten, Skins, Schlüssel, Geld Geld Geld ) wird das entweder ewig auf sich warten lassen, oder aber auch nie kommen. 

Mir wärs aber auch lieb, wenn Valve mal die älteren Spiele wieder aufleben lassen würde... Stichwort Day of Defeat Source, Stichwort HL2 Deathmatch ....
Sind beides klasse Spiele mit denen man sich gut die Zeit vertreiben kann ... leider siehts spielermäßig echt mager aus, vor allem bei HL2 DM.

Aber auf einen Nachfolger von Ricochet hätt ich auch Lust, so mit Source 2 etc.


----------



## Ahab (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Half Life 3, Portal 3, Left 4 Dead 3. Kommen mit Sicherheit, aber ich würde nicht die Fliegen an der Wand zählen, bis die Titel da sind.  Mehr braucht Valve aktuell auch gar nicht, CS:GO schneidet zum Beispiel mehr als genug Geld. 

Finde ich auch okay, ich muss nicht jedes Jahr ein Spiel von denen sehen. Valve ist nicht börsennotiert und kann somit die Sau rauslassen (oder eben nicht!). EA und Activision Blizzard - die arbeiten doch mehr als offensichtlich nicht für die Spieler, sondern für ihre Investoren und die eigene Gier. Ich bin froh, dass einer in der heutigen Zeit seine Spiele über Jahre hinweg pflegt und erweitert.


----------



## Ich 15 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Spiel kommt als nächstes von Valve?*

Ich würde mir ein Portal 3 oder HL 3 wünschen. Es darf gerne auch etwas anderes mit einer guten Kampagne sein. Auf weitere F2P Spiele verzichte ich aber gerne.


----------

